# Noob - basic ext usb soundcard connections



## morpheous (Jul 19, 2014)

Noob to the REW forums...greetings :wave:

I have some basic ext usb soundcard questions. 

Planning to purchase the Behringer ECM8000 together with the Focusrite Scarlet 2i2 external soundcard and relevant cables. 

To ensure I procure the correct cables the first questions I have is relevant to hookup cables. 

The Behringer ECM8000 mic has a XLR output where the mic input on the Focusrite appears to be something like a Neutrik speakon type (this is new to me). Is their adapter I need to purchase that converts XLR to the mic input on the Focusrite or can I purchase a standard microphone cable with XLR on one end with the Focusrite mic input type connector on the other?

I believe that the TSR 1/4 line out is connected to a line input on my av processor (rca connection). Do I need to purchase an adaptor or can I buy a cable with TSR 1/4" on one end and rca on the other without incurring hum challenges? Recommendations?

I believe I also need to loop output #2 (TSR 1/4" on the Focusrite) to input #2 on the Focusrite which I believe is the 2nd mic input with the strange (to me anyway) neutrik type connector. Please could you recommend a cable to undertake this?

Lastly, I believe the Focusrite connects to my laptop via usb.

Thanking you in advance your answers and for being patient with typical noob questions. Just want to ensure that I have everything to get me started :T


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

Greets !

*(1) INPUT:* The mic cable used ( with the Focusrite 2i2 ) will be with a regular 3-pin XLR cable .

*(2) OUTPUT:* The cable ( connecting the 2i2 to your AVR ) needs to be a, 1/4" TRS to RCA ( a 1/4" TR to RCA can also work ) . Check Amazon for likely candidates . 
- If you get "Hum & Buzz" when this connection is made, then run your laptop ( if applicable ) off the battery when making measurements .

*(3) LOOPBACK cable:* a 1/4" TRS to 1/4" TRS cable links output to your unused input . The 2i2 uses a "combo input connector" that accepts either XLR or 1/4" .

*(4): Soundcard Connection to your computer* is via USB .

:sn:


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

morpheous said:


> The Behringer ECM8000 mic has a XLR output where the mic input on the Focusrite appears to be something like a Neutrik speakon type (this is new to me). Is their adapter I need to purchase that converts XLR to the mic input on the Focusrite or can I purchase a standard microphone cable with XLR on one end with the Focusrite mic input type connector on the other?


As Earl noted, the strange-looking input connector is a combo jack that will accept a standard mic cable. 




> I believe that the TSR 1/4 line out is connected to a line input on my av processor (rca connection). Do I need to purchase an adaptor or can I buy a cable with TSR 1/4" on one end and rca on the other without incurring hum challenges? Recommendations?


There is no such thing as a TRS to RCA cable, as far as I know, because it’s pointless. Even if you can find one, it will be the functional equivalent of a TS to RCA cable, so don’t waste your time scouring the internet trying to chase down the former. TS plugs work fine in TRS jacks like the Focusrite has.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## morpheous (Jul 19, 2014)

Wayne and Earl,

Thank you both for your replies; this was extremely helpful.

One more question:

The loop back cable from output #2 on the Focusrite 2i2 to input #2 on the Focusrite, ideally, does this need to be - 
* 1/4 TRS to 1/4" TRS 
or
* 1/4" TS to 1/4" TS

Many thanks


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

It does not matter which cable you use. The TS cable will probably be cheaper, so no reason not to go that route. :T

Regards,
Wayne


----------

